# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  συναγερμος με λειζερ

## akisssssssss

για σας παιδια!εχω ενα μικρο προβληματακι σε μια κατασκευη που εχω φτιαξει.ειναι  ο συναγερμος περιμετρου με λειζερ που την εχει παρουσιασει ενας φιλος μας στη σελιδα αυτη.την εχω κατασκευασει και δεν δουλευει.μηπως θελει συγκεκριμενη φωτοαντισταση?αλλα αφου ολες ιδιες ειναι.μηπως θελει συγκεκριμενο δεκτη ακτινοβολιας (λειζερ)?με συγκεκριμενα (nm)?δε ξερω τι να πω.μηπως εχει να μου προτεινει καποιος κατι??

----------


## billtech

σε ποια σελιδα?

----------


## P@s@ris!

τι κύκλωμα έχεις κάνει φίλε μου????με τελεστικό ή τρανζίστορ???
βάλε το σχηματικό για να καταλάβουμε.....

----------


## Bobiras

καλημερα φιλλε ακι μηπως εννωεις αυτο εδω???
http://lookfwd.doit4me.gr/ge99149/el...larm/index.htm
αν ναι το εχω φτιαξει και δουλευει μια χαρα με το θεμα φοτοαντιστασει το σχεδιο αυτο λεει να βαλεις φοτοδιοδος εγω δεν βρηκα και πηρα μια φοτοαντιστασει οτι ναναι και δουλευει μια χαρα

----------


## P@s@ris!

αυτό έχω φτιάξει κ εγώ..κ δουλεύει μια χαρά......
και όπως το έκανε ο Bobiras....με φωτοαντίσταση....αλλά κ με φωτοδίοδο που δοκίμασα δουλέυει,,,,
επίσεις αντί για πολύστροφο τρίμμερ , έβαλα τρίμμερ των 470Κ...

----------


## sokos4

ρε παιδιά το D2 που έχει που μας χρησιμεύει?επίσης το leiser 
πως το κάνατε να δουλεύει συνέχεια?πόσο κρατάνε οι μπαταρίες??

----------


## Bobiras

το D2 ειναι ενδικτικο Led  :Wink: . τωρα με το laiser εχω βγαλει το καπακι απο πισω και το εχω τροφοδοτισει με ενα οποιοδιποτε φορτηστει κινητου τηλεφωνο που ειναι 4,5v οσες και οι μπαταρiες που παιρνει 3χ1,5v.
ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ΓΕΡΟΝΤΑΣ

Η φωτοδίοδος επιρεάζεται από άλλες πηγές φωτός  (λάμπες , ηλιακό φως).
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ειδική δίοδος ;

----------


## P@s@ris!

> το D2 ειναι ενδικτικο Led . τωρα με το laiser εχω βγαλει το καπακι απο πισω και το εχω τροφοδοτισει με ενα οποιοδιποτε φορτηστει κινητου τηλεφωνο που ειναι 4,5v οσες και οι μπαταρiες που παιρνει 3χ1,5v.
> ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα



σωστός.....εγώ έβαλα κ μια μικρή αντιστασούλα των 8Ω..έτσι..just in case..!!!!






> Η φωτοδίοδος επιρεάζεται από άλλες πηγές φωτός  (λάμπες , ηλιακό φως).
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια ειδική δίοδος ;



Σίγουρα επιρεάζεται...!!!!αλλά αν θές να το τοποθετήσεις κάπου σε εξωτερικό χωρο....τότε βάλε την φωτοδίοδο σε ένα σκοτεινό κουτάκι...με μια τρύπα..για να περνάει η δέσμη του laser.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ΓΕΡΟΝΤΑΣ

Και σε κάποιο βάθος μέσα στο κουτάκι φαντάζομαι  :Cool: 
Ίσως και με κάποιο τζαμοπλαστικοφιλτράκι...ε;
 :Cool:

----------


## sokos4

οκ..
Πήρα τα ύλικα(και εγώ φωτοαντισταση) ελπίζω να δουλέψει!!

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Και σε κάποιο βάθος μέσα στο κουτάκι φαντάζομαι 
> Ίσως και με κάποιο τζαμοπλαστικοφιλτράκι...ε;




ακριβώς....βάλτο βαθιά στο κουτάκι...για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχει αρκετή σκιά...!!!!!

----------


## P@s@ris!

Πάντως παιδιά...θα σας προτείνω να φτιάξετε το κυκλωμα με τον τελεστικό (που έχει βάλει κ Bobiras πιο πάνω...)...

κάθισα κ το έφτιαξα χθες...λίγο βιαστικά...γι αυτό βγήκε έτσι η πλακέτα...
αντί για το TL072CN έβαλα το LM358...είναι το ίδιο..δεν έχει καμία διαφορά...

ορίστε κ μερικές φωτό...

----------


## poison_teras

Καλησπερα σας, θαυμαζω πολυ ολα αυτα που κανετε κ με ενδιαφερουν αρκετα αλλα λιγο ασχετος :Sad: 
ενδιαφερομαι για τον συναγερμο με λειζερ. θα ζητησω κατι αρκετα "δυσκολο" : 
μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος να φτιαξει μια κατασκευη (πλακετα) κ το λειζερ χωρις τροφοδοτικα, κουτια κτλ. επειδη εαν κατσω να ασχολειθω λιγο δυσκολα να τα καταφερω... φυσικα εαν συμφωνησει καποιος εννοειται οτι θα πληρωθουνε απο εμενα τα υλικα, μεταφορικα κ οτι θελει για τον κοπο του.... 
συγγνωμη εαν αυτο που ζηταω ειναι ασυμφωνο με τους ορους του φορουμ.εαν ισχυει κατι τετοιο παρακαλω να διαγραφει. ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σας..

----------


## billtech

συγνωμη..ολη αυτη η πλακετα για αυτο το κυκλωματακι? και χρησιμοποιηση SMD?

----------


## pizza1993

Καλησπερα!Οσοι έχετε φτίαξει αυτο το κυκλωματακι,με τι συσκευη το εχετε προσαρμοσει?Αν φτιαξω ενα κυκλωμα σειρηνας με τη βοηθεια ενος μεγαφωνου 8οhm θα ειμαι οκ?

----------


## diggy

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Προσπαθώ να κάνω και εγώ μια κατασκευή που να χρησιμοποιεί όμως φωτοτρανσίστορ. Όσο και να το πάλεψα δεν έχω απόκριση από το φωτοτρανσίστορ. Δοκίμασα και μια απλή εκδοχή μόνο με το κομμάτι του ALARM αλλά και πάλι δεν αντιδρά όταν αλλάζει ο φωτισμός. Το κύκλωμα είναι αυτό:


Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει τι τιμές πρέπει να έχουν οι αντιστάσεις; Ακόμη, για να ρυθμίζεται κάποιο threshold (χρόνος που θα πρέπει να διακοπεί η δέσμη μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί ο συναγερμός) μπορεί να γίνει με κάποιο πυκνωτή μεταβλητής χωρητικότητας ή αλλιώς;

Το φωτοτρανσίστορ είναι το bpw85b
Τα led TLLχ540
Και το solid state relay για να οδηγήσει το πηνίο του ρελέ των 220V είναι το LH1546AD.

Προσπάθησα να το εξομοιώσω στο Multisim. Στην απλή υλοποίηση με μόνο με το ALARM δούλευε στην εξομοίωση αλλά όταν το πέρασα σε διάτρητη, απλά το led Μένει συνέχεια αναμένο.

Καμιά βοήθεια;

----------


## stinger

> http://lookfwd.doit4me.gr/ge99149/el...larm/index.htm



 γεια σας κι απο εμενα...εχω κανει κι εγω αυτο το κυκλωμα αλλα το προβλημα ειναι πως η ηχησει της σηρεινας διαρκει οσο διακοπει η δεσμη...δηλαδη αν περασει κατι απο μπροστα για 1 δευτρολεπτο μονο τοσο θα δωσει στην σηρεινα...το κανει σε ολους αυτο η μονο σε εμενα??
απο την στιγμη που θα διαγνωσθει παραβιαση με την διακοπη της δεσμης δεν θα επρεπε να διαρκει η ηχηση της σηρεινας???

----------


## pizza1993

Γινεται να οδηγησω μια laser diode απο ενα dvd* player* anti για laser pointer ή ειναι πολυ επικυνδινο?

----------


## metaxa5

*Stinger,*

Χρησιμοποίησε το κύκλωμα του χρονόμετρου που επισυνάπτω. Ένωσε το 2 του alarm στο 2 του χρονόμετρου. Η σειρήνα στο 3 του χρονόμετρου. Όσο για το χρόνο καθυστέρησης υπολόγισέ το με *Τ=1.1xRxC* (σε δευτερόλεπτα). Αντί για αντίσταση μπορείς να βάλεις ένα trimmer. Κάνε δοκιμές για να βρείς το χρόνο που θέλεις να ηχεί η σειρήνα σου.
555 timer.gifStinger,

----------


## stinger

φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ...εισαι πρωτος!!

----------


## pizza1993

Γινεται να χρησιμοποιησω αυτο το κυκλωμα για να μεσολαβει ενα αλλο κυκλωμα σειρηνας?

----------


## pizza1993

Εχω δυο αποριες.
1.Για να διεγυρω το κυκλωμα σειρηνας που χρηαζεται 12v θα πρεπει να συνδεσω μετα απο αυτο το κυκλωμα και εναν τριπλασιαστη η μπορω καπως να ρυθμισω την εξοδο του?
2.Τα 5v δηλαδη η ενεργοποιησει της σειρηνας για ποσο χρονο παραμενει?

----------


## pizza1993

Το εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα.Ειχα τα εξεις προβληματα:
Με την φωτοδιοδο tfk bpw41n το κυκλωμα ητα ανεσθητο,δηλαδη απο 1.36v η εξοδος πηγαινε στα 1.45-2v με συνεπεια να αναβει λιγο το λεντ.Εβαλα στην θεση της μια φωτοαντισταση σαν αυτη ομως τωρα απο 1.36v η εξοδος πηγαινε μονο στα 3v και 6mA...
Sorry μπορει να ακουστει χαζομαρα αλλα πως με αυτα τα βολτ θα μπορεσω να αναψω λαμπα ή σειρηνα?

----------


## pizza1993

Καμια ιδεα παιδια?

----------


## ceidas

Γιατί δεν χρησιμποιείς έναν τελεστικό ενισχυτή ή ένα τρανζίστορ ώστε να ενισχύσεις την τάση όσο θες και να την οδηγήσεις όπου θες? Και αν πρέπει να ανάψεις λάμπα ή σειρήνα μπορείς με αυτήν την ενισχυμένη τάση να την οδηγήσεις σε ένα ρελέ.

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν έχω καταλάβει τη ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις αλλά γιατί δεν βάζεις στην έξοδο σου ένα ρελέ ή ένα τρανζίστορ με έναν ρελέ και μετά οδηγείς ότι θέλεις.

----------


## Bobiras

καλημερα αρη με ενα τρανζιστορ και ενα ρελε θα οδηγεις οτι θελεις να και ενα προχειρο σχεδιακη που εκανα ανα υπαρχει καποιο λαθος δεν νομιζω αλλα λεμε θα με διορθωσουν τα υπολοιπα παιδια.
ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα.
2n2222 rele.jpg

----------


## pizza1993

Το κυκλωμα με το τελεστικο που εφτιαξα ομως χρηαζεται ως εισοδο <10ma και βγαζει γυρο στα 6ma με αποτελεσμα και την σειρηνα να οδηγησω δεν ακουγεται δυνατα(εκτος αν χρησιμοποιησω ενισχυτη)
Εχει εκπληκτικη διαφορα η φωτοδιοδος απο την φωτοαντισταση?γιατι οπως προανεφερα η διοδος μου παρουσιαζει προβληματα,αμα ειναι να ψαξω για μια φωτοαντισταση 100κ...
Το ρελε να φανταστω θα πρεπει να ειναι 12v?
Eπισης το τρανζιστορακι που εδωσες ειναι απολυτο ή μπορω να βαλω ενα regular purpose switch transistor?

----------


## agis68

τη φωτοδίοδο εγω την έβαλα μεσα σε ένα ντουι αλλά και σε μαυρα κουτια απο φιλμ ειναι μια χαρα...Εγω εχω κανει διαφορετικη δουλεια βεβαια οχι με τελεστικους αλλα δουλευεει ολο με ρελέδια.Το μονο τσιπ ειναι του χρονισμου 555 της σειρηνας και της ανόρθωσης και σταθεροποιησης.Α! και του charging της μπαταριας. εχει επάνω ολο το συστημα 12 ρελέδια και εχει πλακα να τα ακουω καθε φορά που περναω απο τη ζωνη παγίδευσης. Το ειχα κανει με τελεστικο και κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα και το ξανασχεδιασα ολο απο την αρχη. το εχω πατεντάρει κιολας στην Αμερικανικη επιτροπη πατεντών...Αλλα μια μερα θα σας δειξω φωτογραφίες με ορισμένες σκιες βεβαια...(χεχεχε)

----------


## Bobiras

η διαφορα στα mA δεν προκειτε να σε προβληματιζει στην αποδοσει της σειρινας δεν εχει καμια σχεση εφοσον αγη το τρανζιστορ και κλεινη κυκλωμα τα πηνεια του ρελε απο τις επαφες του ρελε οδηγης σειρινα χωρις προβλημα εγω π.χ. ειχα αγορασει να βαλω μια περιστροφικη σειρινα οπως της τις σειρηνες πολεμου.
το ρελεδακι και 5v να ειναι δεν εχεις προβλημα εγω απλα εβαλα 12 γτ οι επαφες του ρελε αντεχαν περισοτερα Α.

----------


## pizza1993

Θελω να ενεργοποιω κυκλωμα σειρηνας οχι αγορασμενη ετοιμη...

----------


## Bobiras

οκ τα 12v στο σχεδιο θα τα συνδεσης στις επαθες του ρελε και εισαι κομπλε

----------


## Bobiras

να πως θα πρεπει να ειναιseirina.png

----------


## pizza1993

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια,θα το δοκιμασω και θα σου πω το αποτελεσμα!Μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω καποιο αλλο νπν τρανσιστορ?

----------


## spiroscfu

Στην βάση του το τρανζίστορ χρειάζεται αντίσταση.

----------


## pizza1993

ποσα ohm?
Οταν συνδεω την εξοδο του κυκλωματος με το tl072 την συνδεω σε ενα διπολο δεν δουλευει,Για παραδειγμα αμα την συνδεσω με το πολυμετρο στην λειτουργια των volt δουλευει(οταν κρυβω την φωτοαντισταση αναβει το λεντ και οταν οχι ειναι σβηστο) ενω οταν συνδεω την εξοδο με το κυκλωμα της σειρηνας ή παω να μετρησω αμπερ με το πολυμετρο δεν δουλευει(το λεντ ειναι μονιμα σβηστο).6volt και περιπου 10mA δινω ως εισοδο στο κυκλωμα!

----------


## spiroscfu

> ποσα ohm?



Τη τάση θα πάρει στην βάση τη φορτίο θα οδηγήσεις (ωμ) και τη τρανζίστορ θα βάλεις.

----------


## pizza1993

3volt περιπου φτανουν στη βαση του.Το bc327 σκεφτομαι αλλα δεν ξερω αν κανει για το κυκλωμα που εδωσε ο bobiras

----------


## spiroscfu

Ρε φίλε μου κάνε ένα ολοκληρωμένο σχέδιο με αυτό που θέλεις, για να σου πούμε την γνώμη μας.

----------


## pizza1993

Στα προηγουμενα ποστ μιλουσα για το σχεδιο που ανεβασε για μενα ο μπομπιρας...Αυτο που θελω ειναι να ενεργοποιω ενα ρελε οταν η εξοδος του κυκλωματος laser ειναι στα 3 βολτ ενω οταν πεφτει στα 1.5 να απενεργοποιειται το ρελε.
Εκτος και αν υπαρχει καποια καταλληλη διαταξη που μπορω να φτιαξω ωστε να μην συνδεω 2 τροφοδοσιες(6v για το laser κυκλωμα kai 12 gia thn σηρεινα) αλλα μονο τα 6 volt με τα οποια να ενεργοποιω το κυκλωμα της σειρηνας το οποιο με τη σειρα του να δινει τα 3v δλδ οταν διακοπτεται η δεσμη και αυτα να ενισχυονται σε 12v για να ενεργοποιουν την σειρηνα! :Unsure: 

Σορρυ αν σε κουραζω αλλα ειμαι αρχαριος...

----------


## pizza1993

Αν τροφοδοτησω ενα λαιζερ που δεχεται απο μπαταριες 4.5v @ ~500ma με εναν μετασχηματιστη 6v @ 500ma θα υπαρχει προβλημα στην διοδο του ή καποιος κυνδηνος για μπαμ? :Confused1:  Γιατι θα το εχω ολο βραδυ αναμενο...

----------


## pizza1993

Δοκιμασα το χρονοκυκλωμα με το 555 που δοθηκε σε προηγουμενες σελιδες ομως δεν μου δουλεψε με το κυκλωμα λειζερ.Αμα δωσω ακαριεα μια ταση με μπαταρια στο πιν 2 περνω εξοδο για οσα δευτερολεπτα υπολογισα.Οταν ομως συνδεω ως εισοδο το κυκλωμα λειζερ υπαρχει το εξης προβλημα:οταν πεφτει φως και δεινει στο τιμερ 0.5βολτ βγαζει ως εξοδο το τιμερ 5βολτ συνεχεια,οταν εχει σκοταδι και το λειζερ δινει 5βολτ το τιμερ δινει ως εξοδο 0βολτ

----------


## pizza1993

Καμια ιδεα παιδια?Εχει καποιος ενα χρονοκυκλωμα που να δεχεται μια ταση και αν ειναι υψηλη(5v+) να αγει για ενα υπολογισμενο χρονικο διαστημα και να μην αγει αν η ταση πλησιαζει το 0?

----------


## stinger

> Δοκιμασα το χρονοκυκλωμα με το 555 που δοθηκε σε προηγουμενες σελιδες ομως δεν μου δουλεψε με το κυκλωμα λειζερ.Αμα δωσω ακαριεα μια ταση με μπαταρια στο πιν 2 περνω εξοδο για οσα δευτερολεπτα υπολογισα.Οταν ομως συνδεω ως εισοδο το κυκλωμα λειζερ υπαρχει το εξης προβλημα:οταν πεφτει φως και δεινει στο τιμερ 0.5βολτ βγαζει ως εξοδο το τιμερ 5βολτ συνεχεια,οταν εχει σκοταδι και το λειζερ δινει 5βολτ το τιμερ δινει ως εξοδο 0βολτ



κι εμενα δεν μου δουλεψε τελικα διοτι ηταν πολυ ευαισθητο και τριγκαριζε συνεχως ακομα και οταν το επιανα με το χερι....

----------


## pizza1993

Τελικα εφτιαξα αυτο το τροποποιημενο κυκλωμα και δουλευει ρολοι με ενα μικρο προβλημα.Οταν μετραω την ταση εξοδου χωρις φορτιο συνδεδεμενο περνω 0.36βολτ σε ηρεμια και 13βολτ οταν κοβεται η δεσμη λειζερ για 10 δευτερα ακριβως οπως υπολογιστηκε απο τον τυπο. Οταν ομως συνδεω την σειρηνα και κοβω την δεσμη μετραω εξοδο 5βολτ χωρις το κυκλωμα να επανελθει ποτε σε κατασταση ηρεμιας.Προσπαθησα να συνδεσω και ενα πνπ τρανζιστορ για να ενισχυσω το ρευμα μιας και δεν ηταν επαρκες και μπορω να πω οτι δουλεψε ικανοποιητικα ομως τωρα σε ηρεμια η σειρηνα περνει 2βολτ και οχι 0.36βολτ(?) με αποτελεσμα ισα που να ακουγεται...Καμια ιδεα?

----------

